# Hatching Killi eggs: Nothobranchius patrizii



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 50 Killi eggs from ebay, species N. patrizii.

I put peat containing eggs into water this morning, October 2. Within an hour, there were free swimming fry.






(Sorry for the poor quality. Webcams are hard to focus.)

After a few more hours, I transferred 6 fry to the rearing tank. Hopefully they will survive.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

omg thats awesome tom!!!!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow thats awesome  could you please send me the ebay link , i want to buy those eggs  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some of them: Pet Supplies | eBay

EDIT: This link has expired now. Just go to ebay.com and do a search for killifish eggs.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome. Very exciting. Keep us updated.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

October 4, day 3: I've managed to transfer about 26 fry from the hatching tank to the rearing tank, using a turkey baster. Only about 6 or 8 are visible at any one time, so I think most may have died. Hopefully many are just hiding. They are feeding on baby brine shrimp (probably still a bit too large), Nutrafin Fry Formula, and whatever infusoria are lurking in the tank.

Another poor quality video:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nicely done Tom!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Tom! Always wanted to give that a try myself.....just might have to in the near future seeing your success


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

October 14. At twelve days old, the fry are growing. They are eating baby brine shrimp, and powdered flakes. There are about 6 left.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

October 21: I can count 7 fry, but there may be more. This is a video of one, about 19 days old, hunting down baby brine shrimp. Its belly is orange with already eaten shrimp.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nov 4: Almost 5 weeks old. There are 5 or 6 left. They are eating baby brine shrimp and powdered flakes.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great job Tom! Always wanted to give that a try myself.....just might have to in the near future seeing your success


Hi John and Tom. If you are interested in the Nothos or any other Killies, you are welcome to come to one of our VAKC monthly meetings. We meet the second Monday of each month at various members' homes in the lower mainland. We always welcome new members. BTW, you don't have to go to ebay to find top quality nothos. We have this species of Nothos as well as many other species.....some very rare, as we have some of the top killie breeders in the world in our club. Several of our members always have many species of beautiful nothos in their fishrooms. If you are interested, pm me.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats on your success so far, Tom!
I did the same thing last summer with the "magic fish" , and didn't get past the 3 week mark with survivors.
These guys are so much fun, tho!!
Hope they continue to do well!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> BTW, you don't have to go to ebay to find top quality nothos. We have this species of Nothos as well as many other species.....some very rare, as we have some of the top killie breeders in the world in our club. Several of our members always have many species of beautiful nothos in their fishrooms. If you are interested, pm me.


 Thanks Guppygeorge. I will contact you next time I want to try some more eggs. Killies are a lot of fun.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

November 18: Still 5 fry, but one seems to be a Blue-eyed Rainbow. Probably there was an egg in the Riccia I stole from the Rainbow tank to provide cover. The killies are colouring up. It may be time to attempt breeding soon. Where does one buy suitable peat?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

any store that sells garden supplies, as long as it has nothing added.


----------

